# Some of my cherries



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Some of my Cherries. My photography isn't that good....hate digital cameras. I was using my friend's Sony S85. Crap camera honestly....needed a lot of light to get a decent shot.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I love the preggo cherry pic...the detail is wonderful.

Pretty, bright cherries...very nice.


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Gonna do up my nano tank first and the 2ft shrimp tank later on, both with ADA soil soon. Hopefully i can use the nano for photographing like I did with the preggie cherry. I've got green cherries, amanos, malayan (with nice coloration), tigers and coming soon ( as soon as I dare and I can afford it) Red CRS, Purple CRS and bees. Must admit the LFS that I got the cherries from weren't lying. I saw their tank and noticed that their cherries were a deep red, and they looked amano-shaped rather than the usual skinny cherries; absolutely beautiful. They said that their supplier's shrimp were all like that. Some people told me it's because they were mature or old, the younger shrimp don't get so red. I got me a couple and after a few days with the plants, the young shrimp turned that same deep red. My green ones from some other LFS are milder in color; more translucent like some cherries I've got from elsewhere. The babies were so colourless and difficult to notice. I thought the shrimplet were all dead cause I never saw any then I spotted one moving. Fortunetely I moved all the pregnant ones in the Nano tank.


----------



## Gregor Samsa Mendel (May 29, 2006)

Nice pictures! (A lot better than my efforts, to say the least.)

I have a female that looks very much like the one in the second photo from the right. About how long does it take for a shrimp like that to look like the one in the photo on the far right?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool shots. Looks like you might have two tanks, since once is barebottomed. Are they both dedicated to Cherries only?

-John N.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

sithspawn said:


> Purple CRS QUOTE]
> 
> Purple crystal red shrimp?You sure that they exists?
> 
> -Pedro


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

John N. said:


> Cool shots. Looks like you might have two tanks, since once is barebottomed. Are they both dedicated to Cherries only?
> 
> -John N.


The barebottom nano with just a small rock with moss on it was for pregnant shrimp only. That was so I could keep them in view and monitor them. The bigger 2ft I have is for shrimp only ( except for an Otos, About 10 dwarf cories and a whiptail, all for cleanup duties). I keep lots off different types of shrimp: Cherries, green, tiger, amano, wood. Soon I will add CRS once I redo the tank with aquasoil and replant it to make it more easier to monitor (and see) the shrimp. Curently there's a 1.5ft moss covered driftwood that they all hide in.


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

milalic said:


> sithspawn said:
> 
> 
> > Purple CRS QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## sithspawn (May 28, 2006)

Gregor Samsa Mendel said:


> Nice pictures! (A lot better than my efforts, to say the least.)
> 
> I have a female that looks very much like the one in the second photo from the right. About how long does it take for a shrimp like that to look like the one in the photo on the far right?


As long as you have a planted tank or at least moss on wood, they will de-stress and they're natural colour will come out. Some of them will have that red stripe look and some of them will be full consistent red. All variations, so if they have color already, that's how they will look, they won't change. Some of my cherries remain colourless although I think they are too young, the cherries get preggy fast but honestly, I've seed babies only once when I kept them in the nano tank for monitoring. I lost track of the cherries cause I bought from different dealers with all very different looks. Plus the fact that the driftwood I have with the moss is cool but they hide in it. All the photos you see with moss is in the 2ft tank and that's where they hang out and hide in. They love the moss.


----------

